# looking for employment in Dubai



## BIKER T (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi everyone. Terence is the name, Am from S.Africa. Age is 50 years old and fit.Looking for employment in Dubai as an electrical technician. lots of experience. Trying hard to find recruitment personel that one can at least e.mail and get an answere from without being subjected to machine automation.(keeps one guessing without any return call).ANY information would honestly be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------

